# Sticky  Official show your Cat thread!!



## Metal Man

It looked lonely in here so heres a few pics of my old 01 AC 400.Its been treated bad and is still going strong.She ain't as purdy as the newer style cats but is been one tough SOB.

You can see my Arctic Chat sticker on the side of the gas tank. I need to get me a MIMB sticker for the Brute.
















Hey check out the date on this pic.Me and the wife were suppose to be at her mothers house for Christmas dinner but we had a little time to spare so we took a quick ride.Well in true "Mud In My Blood" fashion i drowned out the cat and was stuck in this hole till i could get a buddy to come help me get it out.Pulled the plug,blew the water out of the cylinder,drained the carb and air box then fired her up all in time to be at the diner...........4 hours late 









Heres one of the only simi cleaned up pics i got.The wife wanted me to take a pic of her so we could send it to the letters section of Dirt Wheels.She was super happy when she seen it in the mag. We were gonna send a pic of her riding but DW will not print a riding pic if your not wearing a helmet so we had to use a still shot.


----------



## phreebsd

^ nice one there bro.
I wanted to send in to dirt wheels too but I dont have a helmet 

here's a few of my sister-in-laws 2007 AC 400


----------



## Metal Man

She defantly got it the deep end in that last pic. The AC 400's have come a long way since i bought mine.

Them snorkels look like a periscope!!


----------



## phreebsd

hah yeah she wanted them nice and tall...


----------



## Polaris425

This is actually my dads 98 cat but, after I sold the popo, and before I got the brute, I use to take it out for a little spin...


----------



## phreebsd

^^ you needed some laws!

You know, I think i have this issue of Dirt Wheels (not the one she's holding the issue this pic is in... though I likely have the one she's holding too!) and recognize the pic. I get it every month


----------



## Metal Man

Its in the October 2007 edition. She keep one.LOL


----------



## Metal Man

Polaris425 them old AC 300's are tough.I got and uncle thats had twne was a 2x4 and the other is a 4x4. The only two complaints i ever had about the 250 and 300 is where the engine sets in the frame and the damn vibration.Them jokers will vibrate your teeth out. But there tough as any other ATV ever made. Even the famous Honda 300.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah they are tough, and geared for pulling the crap out of anything. your right about the vibrations. the only other thing I never liked is the extremely stiff ride.


----------



## CatGirl




----------



## CatGirl

so heres some pics of my wheeler
if i do this right that i lol


----------



## CatGirl




----------



## phreebsd

Nice ! i wanna go back to mulberry.
Oh and u can paste about 20 pics into one post


----------



## Yesterday

that just aint right.. that's dang near team green =/
also..


Polaris425 said:


> This is actually my dads 98 cat but, after I sold the popo, and before I got the brute, I use to take it out for a little spin...


 i'm jealous of your ridin places. all your pics have nasty nasty lookin places in the background. /end


----------



## Polaris425

haha.. Those are actually taken in Texas, @ MudCreek


----------



## MTImodquad

Here's a couple clean shots. I don't have too many of them all cleaned up lol...


----------



## phreebsd

Nice cats there. 
The one on the left in the first pic is **** high. Wide too. 
I'd like to ride one like that one time. I bet it kicks ***.


----------



## MTImodquad

THanks man!!! Thats our 14" lift. Not really practical but it was a blast to build and ride.


----------



## phreebsd

14 inches!! that's some lift there.
Looks good. You got any pics or vids tearing up some mud?


----------



## MTImodquad

Here's a couple....


----------



## phreebsd

Dude I'm not really a catfan (I'm always ragging on my sister-in-law calling her's a Snow Puss) but I like that bike.
Looks darn good. You know you rolling tall then yer bike is completely lifted out of the mud!


----------



## MTImodquad

Haha, it's nice to be able to go through a pit that is 4' deep and barely get your shoes dirty lol. I saw the pics of you sister-n-laws 400...does she have lift on that thing? Send her our way man that thing needs one :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

no lift. It came like that. I was shocked at the ground clearance a stock cat had. was like 14 inches. :rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad

Yeah thats one good thing about the cats, they come ready for muddin'...:greddy2:


----------



## snowman_3




----------



## TX4PLAY

Good lookin' Kitty Cat there Snowman!!


----------



## Polaris425

yep... good action shot of it too! :rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad

NIce pic Snowman!!


----------



## snowman_3

Thanks Guys!!!!


----------



## harmonsbrute

nice lookin cats


----------



## phreebsd

yeah he got lucky.


----------



## rebel102285

haha nice


----------



## FABMAN

The first side by side!!

























:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

TOTALLY FREAKIN AWSOME!!
i love old stuff like that. :rockn:


----------



## GreenRancher

Ya thats awesome


----------



## phreebsd

here's a nice mudpro i ran across. im liking that 700


----------



## supermanjrp

i decided to change my plastics went to red.


----------



## Polaris425

cool :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Nice kitty :bigok:.....you do plug your snorks when hauling it right?


----------



## supermanjrp

honda nope i dont. and never have a problem with it unlike the brutes do.


----------



## supermanjrp

here are some pics unloaded.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Nice :rockn:the crushed out EDL's look cool


----------



## supermanjrp

thanks. thats with no air in them.


----------



## drtj

That's a nice looking cat


----------



## phreebsd

yeah it is


----------



## supermanjrp

thank you guys. alot of time and work put into it to get it this far.


----------



## FABMAN

check this kitty out!


----------



## phreebsd

now i like that!
is it for sale?


----------



## FABMAN

yes the tag is on it


----------



## lg07brute

is that at haydays fabman? they have some interesting stuff up there.


----------



## FABMAN

Yep. I know this guy. Well my dad dose. He may still have it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I found this on the net figured i would share.


----------



## Polaris425

haha... I remember that thing... :rockn: didnt even make it into the pit the first face. Still badazz machine though. One of the first custom builds we saw.


----------



## cojack

*2006 650 AC*

Not a Brute but feels like one. So far i am liking it.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice Arctic Cat Cojack, is that the Kawi V-twin or the 650 H1?


----------



## cojack

Kawi 650.. guess they say that one is better...don't know though


----------



## MTImodquad

Thought I would freshin up this post a bit...








My girlfriend freezing her ace off at mud nats lol








Chillin at the cabin @ mud creek


----------



## Polaris425

awesome stuff!


----------



## duramaxlover

nice cats everyone


----------



## Swamp Star

My 06 650V2

















To bad this is how it looks right now.










My sons mini Cat









My daugthers mini Cat


----------



## Polaris425

:bigok: ^


----------



## MTImodquad

Swamp Star said:


> My sons mini Cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daugthers mini Cat


Glad to see you are starting them out on the right bike lol.


----------



## Eight

^Yep cant go wrong with a cat.


----------



## Swamp Star

MTImodquad said:


> Glad to see you are starting them out on the right bike lol.


Guess whos stickers are all over them now. :bigok::bigok:


----------



## MTImodquad

Swamp Star said:


> Guess whos stickers are all over them now. :bigok::bigok:


Hell yeah!! get a pic of the bike where you can see the stickers and I'll throw it up on our site. :bling:


----------



## Swamp Star

Im about 10 mins from installin that swank new lift I just got. Thank yall for doin next shippin. I will have abunch of pics of my cat from this weekend.


----------



## Eight

Cleaned up.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! I love the orange :rockn:


----------



## Eight

Thanks, as you can tell by all the dents in the back bumper we ride with hondas.


----------



## Polaris425

:haha:


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

My 08 700EFI. Bone stock and only 50miles on it LOL. I traded my 06 AC 400 4X4 in on it. It's a brand new 08 left over. I couldn't believe the power this thing has compared to the 400. My AC dealer just got in a used 04 650LE 4X4 I'm thinking about buying as a beater 4X4 but gotta run it past the wife first LOL :rockn:

























Cat likes to eat!


----------



## Eight

^Thats the way to break her in. I'd advise you to be careful when backing up. If you get it to hopping it will bust the trans. case quick.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Eight your 700 looks awesome!

I've been pretty careful with it so far no full throttle or anything but I do get on it every now and then. When it gets to 100mi I'll change the oil/filter and go synthetic.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!! :rockn:


----------



## Eight

Thanks these bikes are very under estimated. They can easily be turned into a power house.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Some new pics of my Cat!


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

looks sweet!! lot better with the front bumber


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Thanks guys! Just need the snorkels installed, and send the clutch out to have it reworked!


----------



## Swamp Star

Here is a few more recent pics of my Cat after the 2.5" MTI lift and HL springs and 3 months worth of other work










Sittin next to my old 686 Grizz with a 5.5" Rilla lift makin it look small. You gotta love how big a Cat is, and it was sittin in the swell that runs threw my front yard.



















I named it The Poor Mans Thunder Cat, seein how it was the OG Cat with a twin in it. HAHA


----------



## Polaris425

nice! :rockn:


----------



## bshattuck87

Artic Cat's have def came a long way in the looks department!

Brenton


----------



## MTImodquad

I love to see the AC's next to grizzly's with big lifts lol :rockn:


----------



## Swamp Star

I need to get you some pics so you can have a V2 on your website. Just let me recover the seat first, I'm thinkin havin a buddy that does interior do some work on it. I wanna put a nautical star in the middle of the seat since our club name is Swamp Starz, I think it would be different than anything else.


----------



## quik660

figured id post some of yolonda here


----------



## Swamp Star

I know them guys in that second pic............


----------



## Polaris425

good lookin cat dude!! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

yolanda be awsome.


----------



## walker

sweet cat


----------



## gpinjason

This is not mine, or anyone I know personally... just saw it on another forum... thought I'd share...


----------



## MTImodquad

That thing is SICK!!!!


----------



## chapy4650

Still a work in progress...added more lights and a new winch


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## Eight

Cool, always good to see more CATS.


----------



## chapy4650

yeah i love my cat...if i could i would take it out every night...the problem is she is sooo loud that it wakes my wife and kid up..then i get yelled at for 3 weeks


----------



## chapy4650

not mine...but ive never seen any other cat like it


----------



## Polaris425

Saw it in person.................... It was mostly for looks to say the least...


----------



## mudnutsatv

not mine but i wish it was


----------



## Swamp Star

Time for a freshen up of this thread


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Beachcruiser

My brothers 09 700











...and yes I reminded him that his front tires was on backwards ha.


----------



## Polaris425

cool! is it really blue or you just having fun with your mac?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Its the 09 blue. Looks lighter because of the B/W background.......and im having fun with my iphone


----------



## bmph8er

im new here but a picture ***** so i figured id throw a few up of my little 550.


----------



## greenkitty7

new to this forum... but heres my kitty...


----------



## poporunner50

nice cat man.


----------



## Polaris425

nice lookin cats!


----------



## greenkitty7

preciate it guys... been A LOT of work to get the 400 to turn the tires good...


----------



## chief_22006

Heres a few more pics to keep the thread alive!


----------



## Polaris425

^ NICE!


----------



## chief_22006

Thanks for making my pics bigger Steve!


----------



## T-Money

nice arctic cat CHAD!


----------



## chief_22006

Thanks TALON!


----------



## greenkitty7

trade you a super bad 400 for that MP...


----------



## boostedagain




----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


Good to see more cat guys rollin in!


----------



## greenkitty7

boostedagain said:


>


didnt your wheels used to be like straight super bright yellow?


----------



## chief_22006

I'll let you hold on to that 400, greenkitty!


----------



## greenkitty7

aw man... lol


----------



## Polaris425

HA! :bigok:


----------



## Coolwizard

Polaris425 said:


> HA! :bigok:


Nice Kitty but you might want to put some laws on there and change them springs....lol


----------



## greenkitty7

thats gotta be one of them little 650 v2s... lol


----------



## boostedagain

greenkitty7 said:


> didnt your wheels used to be like straight super bright yellow?


yes they did... went for a little less color this go around...


----------



## greenkitty7

o ok thought that was you from HL.


----------



## chief_22006

Figured I'd post a vid. I installed a mudtech 1.5 lift also!


----------



## Polaris425

Very Nice looking, and nice sounding Cat!!! +1 for the video as well.

Oh, and ROLL TIDE! :rockn:

Were you in high or low? b/c a time or 2 it sounded almost as if it lugged a little in the holes. Any clutching done? Just curious.


----------



## greenkitty7

^ i want i want i want i want i want!


----------



## chief_22006

Thanks guys! I was in high the whole time. It will bog a lil sometimes, but it does have stock clutching. I want to get some ///love done, but it may be awhile before i can get that. I want the stage 5+!!! 

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

I've heard sketchy things about /// .... as in not reliable work... just saying....


----------



## quik660

been awhile since i been on here. figured i'd update a few things and show where i've been......


----------



## Polaris425

That thing is SICK!! You should post in the QOTM Thread!


----------



## quik660

posted in there......thanks for the compliments


----------



## chief_22006

Quik, man im jealous about that audio set up!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7

the pictures dont even do that thing justice... look at it next to the 400


----------



## quik660

jus a ol rust bucket Tcat........


----------



## chief_22006

Here's a few more..


----------



## greenkitty7

man let me know when you go to sell that thing... im coming to get it. i LOVE the mudpros.


----------



## chief_22006

Im prolly gonna keep it for awhile. Ive got big plans for it in the future. Hopefully!


----------



## cattracks87

there is no words to describe how i feel about that cat with the terms other then iam in love ha ha


----------



## chief_22006

Come on guys, there's gotta be more cats in here!!!


----------



## greenkitty7

ok new arched arms on the 400!


----------



## BigBuck86

Hey what tire do yall recomend for a 07 400 4x4??? i am putting a 2" lift other than that its stock. i do alot of mud/trail ridding. some mud pits here in louisiana. I dont want to put to much on my axle. what do yall think???


----------



## BigBuck86

Also if any of yall know where Breaux Bridge La is Gravity Alley Mx park should have a mud strip and pit up and going by this summer. check us out on facebook for updates.


----------



## chief_22006

Bigbuck, i would prolly go with a 28" zilla. really light tire and wont put a lot of stress on the axles and it should turn um good.


----------



## greenkitty7

BigBuck86 said:


> Hey what tire do yall recomend for a 07 400 4x4??? i am putting a 2" lift other than that its stock. i do alot of mud/trail ridding. some mud pits here in louisiana. I dont want to put to much on my axle. what do yall think???


well what kind of tire are you looking for? my first thought would be 27 to 28 laws. you got 4.0s in that 400 so you can turn em fine... if you want any bigger you will need some clutch work. zillas will just **** you off on a heavy arctic cat. You shouldnt have to worry about axles with just a 2 inch lift anyway. not like the 400 has axle snapping power.... i know i have one. i've broke two axles but my angles are just about maxed out with a 2.5" lift, so...


----------



## chief_22006

:agreed: I forgot bout the 4.0s in those. Def 27 or 28 law then. my bad greenkitty!


----------



## greenkitty7

yea mine came with 3.6s but the 07s came with 4.0s


----------



## BigBuck86

Thanks for the input guys. I just put the lift on today and I must say I am uber impressed with the way it looks. It's as tall as my cousins brute force 750 with a lift and 30 laws on it. (he isn't happy about that) I only have 28 swamp lites. Anyway thanks again


----------



## chief_22006

Its not much but jst enough to keep this thread alive!


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


----------



## Big D

Sigh....shorts, t-shirts and mud. I can't wait. Thanks for the reminder of what's to come :biggthumpup:


----------



## Whitebandit




----------



## Big D

That last one is such a nice picture. You know you've got mud in your blood if a sunset looks better with a quad in the foreground


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!!! Liking the red/black color scheme.


----------



## Whitebandit

Thanks guys. I had the back and front lip rhino lined. My gf took that pic with the sunset in that back ground. That was awesome.


----------



## mudxxed

Heres some of mine!
































Me and James doin work!


----------



## Whitebandit

Your little girl makes the pic not your bike lol


----------



## mudxxed

haha I wish she was mine! Thats Jeremys daughter. She loves me to death calls me uncle B lol. I took that pic to send to Adam sayin "eats small children" haha


----------



## Polaris425

SHARP lookin cat!


----------



## greenkitty7

dang all my PRIDE ninjas comin in now... o and BTW... OTD customs FTW on mudxxed's bike.


----------



## mudxxed

been on here for awhile but I had to rock the mudxxed name lol
OTD CUSTOMS FTW
MUDLIFE AUDIO lol


----------



## leez_brute

*700H1*

before and after pics of the 29.5's


----------



## Polaris425

Looks much better!


----------



## leez_brute

Thank you sir, more to come!


----------



## leez_brute

knee deep peanut butter


----------



## Polaris425

that's an axle getter there!


----------



## leez_brute

Luckily no damage was done! As soon as I fell in it, I stopped!!!


----------



## leez_brute




----------



## greenkitty7

i really like that 700H1 man... im jealous... lol


----------



## Polaris425

nice vid!


----------



## leez_brute

Thx guys!


----------



## greenkitty7

now bring it to GA and get some OTD Customs lovin...


----------



## leez_brute

what's OTD? all I've heard about is MTI


----------



## greenkitty7

Thats me.


----------



## greenkitty7

heres a recent pic of mine with the HIDs








... And in race trim...


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! especially the first pic.


----------



## greenkitty7

Thanks! I LOVE the HIDs. Talk about lighting the whole world up!


----------



## JGBigBear

got the bumpers on and the 28 inch outlaws..GO TIGERS


----------



## leez_brute

looks great. bet it lights the 28's up! all you need is an AUBURN tag now instead of LSU lol. at least its not bama


----------



## dkmuddin

Im a Polaris guy but those cats look sweet with big lifts and big tires.


----------



## JGBigBear

lol yeah it turns em real good it stands up in a wheelie....i really want some 29.5s though...i never did have a problem with auburn till cam newton...i guess im just a hater he was to good he shoulda been playin for us...and the only reason bama got anything is cause of OUR old coach


----------



## Polaris425

^ BWWAAAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Whatever. But that's an arguement for another thread... 

Back to the CATS.


----------



## leez_brute

JGbigbear, my problem ended up being my starter. I know you wanted to know what the problem was.


----------



## JPs300

...I need to up-load some recent pics w/ the tubes, but here's what I have - 















































my fitting shifter handle -


----------



## Polaris425

man that thing looks sweet.


----------



## JPs300

Thanks. The cat stickers on the sides will be going away in favor of something custom; still up in the air as to what though. 

Hopefully I've got all the bugs out of it now and can just enjoy it. Only thing left is the tuning, debating between getting a base-line map from John Cannon or getting the auto-tune hardware for the PC5. Either way it will need tweaked to optimize it(to far to take it to Cannon for a real tune).


----------



## JPs300

...


----------



## whoolieshop

Don't believe i've actually ever posted on this thread heh.. Anyway here's some pictures of my 05 650 H1.









How it looked the day I got it.










After some whoolie shop underbody lights. (im running red now, pondering green)










After a few weeks of modding, 28" silverbacks, dual 5" Vision X LED headlights, factory headlights deleted, 4000 lb viper elite winch, airdam clutching, custom snorkel & racked radiator.










Climbing out of a hole rocking a 2" RTR Customs Flex lift.. These 28's are too small now 29.5's or 30's are in my very near future!









Playin in the mud









Lookin Serious in the hole, always jammin the tunes with my split wye audio pipe..











My sister always gets the best pix of us riding.











Mud.. and plenty of it!










Water wheeling with my buddy danny.









Stuck! Well lost all forward momentum at least!









Riding a big water wheelie out! (pre-lift)









Car Hood Sledding (We don't get much snow here but when we do we try to enjoy it)


----------



## Polaris425

nice!!


----------



## Big D

You know you're a ******* when you use the hood of a vehicle as a sled 
Great pictures!


----------



## whoolieshop

Haha best use of an 80's model iroc ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swamp Star

dkmuddin said:


> Im a Polaris guy but those cats look sweet with big lifts and big tires.


 
Bad thing is thats not big lifts. Just 1.5-2.5" on most

Here is my Cat with 2.5" MTI and HL springs next to my old Grizz with a 5.5" Rilla lift and HL springs. Gotta love how big a cat is:rockn:




















Here it is behind one of my old brute that had 2" and HL spings with pucks, the cat was stock on 29.5's.


----------



## whoolieshop

Yeah the cats have a lot of clearance with no lift. Mine will just clear a 5 gal bucket in the rear with a 2" lift and 75% left on 28" backs. Which are smaller than 27" mst's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGBigBear

does the mti 2.5 inch lift make the tires look bowed out like that on all arctic cats?


----------



## greenkitty7

yep, but coupled with their arched lower a arms, it corrects the camber.


----------



## dr006dr

Here's a pic of my TCat


----------



## Polaris425

How about some of that big tundra too!


----------



## dr006dr

Aight!! Lol....


----------



## Polaris425

SICK


----------



## JPs300

JGBigBear said:


> does the mti 2.5 inch lift make the tires look bowed out like that on all arctic cats?


it's not just MTI, once you go past 2" the stock geometry will do that. As noted by greenkitty though, they have a set of arched arms that will correct it plus the added clearance of being arched arms. 


dr006dr - nice rigS


----------



## Remington721

Here are the Cats that i have owned, miss them all especially my 2007 650H1


----------



## Remington721

left to right, 2007 650H1, 2006 Prowler 650XT, 2005 500


----------



## JPs300

Some current shots - 





























...soon to come, law2's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7

that thing is a monster JP. when you gone get up to Georgia and ride with some of the Pride?


----------



## JPs300

law2's on - 










beside a stock 650V2 -


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Sick looking TRV!


----------



## austinlord13

Here's my 2002 Arctic Cat 400. It's been beat up over the years, but it's a trooper, and still going strong. It has a 3000lb Warn winch and 27" Super Swamper Vampires.


















And here's my brother's 2010 MudPro the day he bought it brand new. It now has an Extreme Radiator Relocation kit.


----------



## JPs300

Finally took some up-dated pics of mine on the law2's -


----------



## Johnnypantz

New around here, and figured I would post a few pics of my kitten



















2009 thundercat, racked and snorkeled the ghetto way by me. 26" sti mud trax until I decide what I really want on it. Clocked the secondary, and will do the hat mod next time I get bored. 

Here she is helping a broke brute out:flames:


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## briann1282

sup all new to forum here's a couple pics of my cat new to recent


----------



## briann1282

Nice bikes everyone!


----------



## RYAN.

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## Polaris425

looks good brian & ryan!


----------



## Johnnypantz

Hmmm. That looks fun











Oh it is!


----------



## JPs300

NICE!!!!


*Good luck* keeping diffs in that thing if you go to 32's though.


----------



## Johnnypantz

Temp wheels with the tall snorks









Perspective shot. Ranger in pic has 6" lift, 6" roof extension, and 34s









Short snorks back on, waiting for new shoes


----------



## Johnnypantz

I'll just put this here. 32s,highlifter springs, no lift, no rub.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## GreenGoblin227

I just Joined MIMB site. Been mainly on High Lifter and A-Chat.

Here is my "Ugly Orange" 2006 700 EFI Cat

VDI Copperhead ECU - M109R Injector - 29.5 High Lifter Outlaws 10/12 Width Staggered - Uni Air Filter -Modded Stock Exhaust - AMR Racing Monster Coil - NGK Iridium Plug - ITP Alloy Wheels - Warn 2.5 - 1.5mm Shim - All Sanny Bushings - 8000K Hi/Low HID's - CATVOS 6" Lift w/Gorilla Axles - Hidden Snorkels - Motobatt mbtx24u - Arctic Cat Deluxe Hand Warmers - Speed Werxs Secondary Spring and Rollers - Deluxe Bumpers - Hidden Snorkels


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## Johnnypantz

Gonna **** it up some more. 1.5" mudtech on it now


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good


----------



## GreenGoblin227

I want those tires. My 29.5s look liske wheel barrel tires after the catvos lift install. 

Are they 31 in laws

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johnnypantz

32" silverbacks. Looking at pics, I have similar clearance to the plastics as most 6" lifted machines from where I cut mine and did the 1.5" lift.


----------



## Polaris425

Cats have SICK GC


----------



## GreenGoblin227

Put the plow on for the last storm. 

Will need to strengthen the plow push tubes for next winter with the lift. 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johnnypantz

Looks good.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

my buddies cats (dude is addicted to arctic cat lol)

























And yes, this is the above sunk before it was lifted lol it still runs perfect to this day  i guess arctic cat is a lil good....(this was at RedCreek)


----------



## Johnnypantz

That's not quite sunk, lol


My kitty was at the bottom of a creek for a good 30 mins, she still runs fine. We've had one inthe group sunk 10 times in the last 2 years, finally getting some smoke going on, but not much. Contrary to popular belief, cats don't mind the water at all


----------



## GreenGoblin227

What size lift? I have a catvos 6 inch and thats higher than mine. Maybe the high lifter springs?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tuffduff

I just picked up a 2006 AC with about 500 miles on her. No pics just yet but I got a clutch kit on the way and 29.5 to put on. Hopefully it will be her by monday so I can get it put on before we head to mudnats.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

im not too sure.... its got 31" outlaws on it and im not sure on the lift height .... i think it is a 6 and the highlifter springs has something to do with it ...i can ask if you want?


----------



## brutemike

GreenGoblin227 said:


> Put the plow on for the last storm.
> 
> Will need to strengthen the plow push tubes for next winter with the lift.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


If you got the push tube that hooks in the front under the winch cut the tabs off the tubes and weld in a piece of plate to tube then weld the tab on top of that.Then I welded 1/2"x1 1/2" piece of bar stock on the bottom of the push tube bars and has been perfect ever since.If you want pics I can get them for ya.


----------



## GreenGoblin227

My plow mounts under the middle of the machine. I just need to make it so it doesnt twist. A couple cross sections for stability. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GreenGoblin227

Cal3bCart3r said:


> im not too sure.... its got 31" outlaws on it and im not sure on the lift height .... i think it is a 6 and the highlifter springs has something to do with it ...i can ask if you want?


Sure, I have some sagging but I dont want to buy new mudpro shocks. Thinking highlifter springs. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stimpy

Is your buddy's name Jason?




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Stimpy said:


> Is your buddy's name Jason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


Correct


----------



## Stimpy

Thought so I went to school with him back in the day. Thought I recognized the pic with the cat banner from his Facebook page.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Thts cool !


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Good looking bikes! I've owned a few kitty cats in my time!

How Bout some videos?!


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## brucebanner77

mud PRO 700* said:


> Good looking bikes! I've owned a few kitty cats in my time!
> 
> How Bout some videos?!
> 
> BUILT 366 CAT going DEEP! - YouTube


How did u know there was even a bottom out there?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mud PRO 700*

It's a pond on the trails I ride on, I've been in it more then a few times! That pond has claimed way too much money from me then I even want to talk about!! Lol. I haven't ridden it it in awhile so I was kinda hoping it wasn't deeper then I remembered. Ended up being the perfect depth! Thanks for watching em!


----------



## zippy6

Here is a recent picture of my '08 500.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good zippy. I like the green. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## zippy6

Polaris425 said:


> Looks good zippy. I like the green.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5



Thanks, I'm a big fan of the AC Green too!


----------



## zippy6

Here is a picture of my Wife's '08 500 LE


----------



## TGM

My brother and I on our old cats. 650H1 in red and 650v2 in green.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Living the dream. Nice cats guys.


----------



## 05greencat

Pretty nice cats in here ill have to upload some of mine


----------

